

Turning the Black Art of Performance Tuning into a Science - Top_geek
https://community.emc.com/community/connect/everything_oracle/blog/2014/03/14/turning-the-black-art-of-performance-tuning-into-a-science

======
threestones
I agree, buying more hardware can not fix everything.

~~~
Top_geek
Thanks.

